# WD 40.... Who knew



## infinitymike (Apr 8, 2014)

What Is The Main Ingredient of WD-40

Before you read to the end, does anybody know what the main ingredient of WD-40?
No Cheating.....

WD-40 ~ Who knew!

I had a neighbor who bought a new pickup.
I got up very early oneSunday morning and saw that someone had spray painted red all around the sides of this beige truck (for some unknown reason).
I went over, woke him up, and told him the bad news.
He was very upset and was trying to figure out what to do ... probably nothing until Monday morning, since nothing was open.
Another neighbor came out and told him to get his WD-40 and clean it off.
It removed the unwanted paint beautifully and did not harm his paint job that was on the truck. I was impressed!

WD-40 who knew?
"Water Displacement #40".
The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts.
WD-40 was created in 1953, by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company.
Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'Water Displacement' Compound.
They were finally successful for a formulation, with their fortieth attempt, thus WD-40.
The 'Convair Company' bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts.
Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you.

When you read the 'shower door' part, try it.
It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door.
If yours is plastic, it works just as well as on glass.
It's a miracle!
Then try it on your stove-top.
It's now shinier than it's ever been.
You'll be amazed.

WD-40 Uses:
1. Protects silver from tarnishing.
2. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4. Gives floor that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery.
5. Keeps the flies off of Cows, Horses, and other Farm Critters, as well. (Ya gotta love this one)
6. Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7. Removes lipstick stains.
8. Loosens stubborn zippers.
9. Untangles jewelry chains.
10. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12. Keeps ceramic/terracotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13. Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17. Lubricates noisy door hinges on both home and vehicles doors.
18. It removes that nasty tar and scuff marks from the kitchen flooring. It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19. Remove those nasty bug guts that will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly!
20. Gives a children's playground gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21. Lubricates gearshift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers.
22. Rids kids rocking chair and swings of squeaky noises.
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31. Removes grease splatters from stove-tops.
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain.
37. Florida's favorite use is: 'cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.'
38. The favorite use in the state of New York, it protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements.
39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states.
40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41. It is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray it on the marks and wipe with a clean rag.
42. Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and rewash. Presto! The lipstick is gone!
43. If you spray it inside a wet distributor cap, it will displace the moisture, allowing the engine to start.

P.S.
As for that Basic, Main Ingredient.......
Well.... it's FISH OIL....


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2014)

Myth. Ain't no fish oil in it.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Myth. Ain't no fish oil in it.




Are you sure?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2014)

Go to the WD-40 website. Or snopes.com or...

http://wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 8, 2014)

I've gotten a email with like the op a few times. I've heard why it's called WD-40 since I was a kid it seems. My mom sends me so much junk, I'm often on snopes. She believes everything! Lol.


----------



## Fins59 (Apr 8, 2014)

It came in handy for me a couple times. 
In my previous life I was a FedEx driver.  I was on a route way up in Northern Wisconsin (near UP) and on my way back to terminal.  Before leaving area I had to call dispatch to see if there were any pickups.  Stopped at the only pay phone in miles (this was before cell phones) and found that some &*%$# had poured something sticky (maybe Coke) on the buttons and they were stuck.  Don't know how I thought of it but I had a can of WD40 in truck and sprayed it on keys and it freed them up so I could make my call.

Another time we were on our way down to Florida for vacation.  In Chicago area it started raining cats and dogs.  My Dodge van started to stall out.  I figured wet wires.  Coasted to a off ramp.  Got out, sprayed WD40 on wires and dist cap and that did the trick.  So it pays to carry a can in vehicle.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 8, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I've gotten a email with like the op a few times. I've heard why it's called WD-40 since I was a kid it seems. My mom sends me so much junk, I'm often on snopes. She believes everything! Lol.




Exactly where I got it from.
Whoops not your mom but mine.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 9, 2014)

44.  Removal of an old can of WD-40 from a garage shelf leaves a nice ring to act as a place holder for PB Blaster.


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 9, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> 44.  Removal of an old can of WD-40 from a garage shelf leaves a nice ring to act as a place holder for PB Blaster.



Haha, I have switched to PB Blast for all of my rusty nut removal needs, but I do keep a can of WD40 around for random things.  For instance the fiance and I are using wine and liqour bottles at our wedding for decoration, and have found that WD40 and a scraper blade takes off all of the label and adhesive.  I never thought of trying PB Blast, it might do even better, but I LOVE The smell of WD40 for some reason.  It's right at the top of my list of favorite scents, along with red cedar and good beer!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 9, 2014)

I have heard (but cannot personally verify) that WD-40 is not a lubricant.  It acts as a solvent (and non-conducting water displacer), but not as a lubricant.  It may free up lots of things that are stuck, but that doesn't make it a lubricant.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 9, 2014)

DanCorcoran said:


> I have heard (but cannot personally verify) that WD-40 is not a lubricant.  It acts as a solvent (and non-conducting water displacer), but not as a lubricant.  It may free up lots of things that are stuck, but that doesn't make it a lubricant.


 
I suppose that depends on what you expect a lubricant to do. Water is a lubricant for some things. The wd-40 certainly reduces friction while it is there so I would call it a lubricant. There are other lubricants that last longer, generally more viscous.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 9, 2014)

Used to be a good small engine starting fluid but the formula changed and now not so volatile.
Every tool has it place for use and misuse


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 9, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I suppose that depends on what you expect a lubricant to do. Water is a lubricant for some things. The wd-40 certainly reduces friction while it is there so I would call it a lubricant. There are other lubricants that last longer, generally more viscous.



While WD40 does have a long list of uses, it's definitely not a lubricant.  Yes, it does lubricate things when it's first applied but then after it sits it turns into a gummy varnish.  I guess you could call anything wet a lubricant until it starts to dry.  Gorilla glue probably does well removing squeaks on moving parts when you first put it on but it's lubrication qualities won't last long.  Just my .02


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, I still keep WD-40 around, but I use more specialized chemicals for certain tasks.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 9, 2014)

From the Snopes website

Basically solvent and some oil.

As for the claim the "basic ingredient" in WD-40 is "fish oil," it's a common rumor and one that is easily propagated (because cans of WD-40 spray include no ingredients list), but a glance at the composition information included in the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for WD-40 aerosol indicates the product is primarily petroleum-based, with the main ingredient being "solvent naptha, petroleum, medium aliphatic" (also known as Stoddard Solvent):

solvent naphtha petroleum, medium aliphatic, > 60%
petroleum base oil as paraffinic distillate, heavy, solvent-dewaxed (severe), 15% to 25%
corrosion inhibitor unregulated, 1% to 10%
wetting agent unregulated, 1% to 10%
fragrance unregulated, 0% to 1%
carbon dioxide, 2% to 3%

Read more at http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/wd-40.asp#f4WgvAWhhbZmQ1Ry.99


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 9, 2014)

Hoppe's #9 smells much better.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 9, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Hoppe's #9 smells much better.



I prefer Pimm's Cup #2...


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 9, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Oh, I still keep WD-40 around, but I use more specialized chemicals for certain tasks.




I with you. I have a miriad of lubes and cleaners and such.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 9, 2014)

I just tried it on the creosote drip on the door below the firebox door..... Nothing    Still there.  

I also tried goo be gone and Rosignols lighter fluid for a Zippo. 
Still nothing. 
Damn creosote drip.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Apr 9, 2014)

WD-40 last resort Kroil better but best is GIBBS. I have bought Kroil by the 5 gal. can it works really 
well for most stuff but Gibbs I think is by far better.A mix of ATF and Acetone 50/50 works as good as anything so they say have not tried so can't say myself.

   Whitepine2


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 9, 2014)

When I worked under a locksmith in a large school district he'd have a fit if I used it in commercial locks since it would gum up. I like to use a Teflon lube for light applications, ie. TriFlow or similar from Zep.


----------



## tsquini (Apr 11, 2014)

I find a torch works better for removing rusty stubborn bolts.


----------



## NHcpa (Apr 11, 2014)

Who here uses or has heard of CRC? Back in the old days working at a AAA garage in HS during the 70's, we always had a can for caps and rainy days (clue).


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Hoppe's #9 smells much better.


Top of my list of favorite aromas.  Reminds me of dad.  RIP.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 12, 2014)

tsquini said:


> I find a torch works better for removing rusty stubborn bolts.



A cutting torch,  of course!


----------



## Maxgussam (Apr 13, 2014)

Whitepine2 said:


> WD-40 last resort Kroil better but best is GIBBS. I have bought Kroil by the 5 gal. can it works really
> well for most stuff but Gibbs I think is by far better.A mix of ATF and Acetone 50/50 works as good as anything so they say have not tried so can't say myself.
> 
> Whitepine2


According to this test, the ATF/acetone mix is the best of them all.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 13, 2014)

I  don't know why we use it at work, as it is a very temporary repair for sticky parts. A much better penetrating lubricant is Gibbs.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Maxgussam said:


> According to this test, the ATF/acetone mix is the best of them all.


I don't see Gibbs listed but I think it would be up with the best of them.Like I said never used the
50/50 mix but have used all of the others and agree with the list you posted in that order.I have not used liquid wrench for years it may be better now also never liked the smell of it ether.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess the list of uses for WD40 is more propaganda then reality :-/


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 13, 2014)

It doesn't keep bathroom mirrors from fogging either. I got that same email and tried it since my kids like to take 20-30 min hot showers in the winter. Didn't work


----------



## Whitepine2 (Apr 13, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> I guess the list of uses for WD40 is more propaganda then reality :-/


Not really you can do all sorts of stuff with Gibbs cleaning leather,wood,starting fluid,shining shoes etc.
etc.. So I don't think it propaganda just some stuff is better than others.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> It doesn't keep bathroom mirrors from fogging either. I got that same email and tried it since my kids like to take 20-30 min hot showers in the winter. Didn't work



Did it have any side effects?  Greasy residue, and the such


----------



## Maxgussam (Apr 13, 2014)

The ATF/acetone mix works great. 
I have freed up stuck tractor engines with it. 
Much cheaper than the rest as well.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2014)

Maxgussam said:


> The ATF/acetone mix works great.
> I have freed up stuck tractor engines with it.
> Much cheaper than the rest as well.



Just be careful not to spill any of the acetone on any Styrofoam.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 13, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Just be careful not to spill any of the acetone on any Styrofoam.



Or thrown in your face/eyes like happened to me on the flight line in Vietnam. Shoved my head into a full water can full of ice water. And won't detail what I did to the guy that did it. But in the end he had more lasting damage than I did.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Or thrown in your face/eyes like happened to me on the flight line in Vietnam. Shoved my head into a full water can full of ice water. And won't detail what I did to the guy that did it. But in the end he had more lasting damage than I did.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 15, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Did it have any side effects?  Greasy residue, and the such


Not that I have seen so far


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 15, 2014)

D8,

The reason I asked is that is what happens with Rain X. After a few applications, a film builds up that can't be removed and eventually the wipers just smear.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 15, 2014)

I've only tried it once. Interesting about the rain-x, I don't really use it often but good to know


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 18, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> D8,
> 
> The reason I asked is that is what happens with Rain X. After a few applications, a film builds up that can't be removed and eventually the wipers just smear.


 
I've used rain-x for years, I guess decades now. I have never had a problem with a film or smearing. You're supposed to wipe it off. Also, I only use the real yellow bottle stuff and not the washer fluid substitute. We love the stuff.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 18, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I've used rain-x for years, I guess decades now. I have never had a problem with a film or smearing. You're supposed to wipe it off. Also, I only use the real yellow bottle stuff and not the washer fluid substitute. We love the stuff.



I am saying this because I bought a used car for my son and the windshield just smeared with the wipers. I replaced the wipers and no better, I brought the wipers back and tried a different brand, same thing. 

I have a friend who does commercial glass and that is what he said. 
So I replaced the windshield. 

I used to use in years back and eventually just stopped for no apparent  reason. 

Maybe my friend is wrong.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 18, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> I am saying this because I bought a used car for my son and the windshield just smeared with the wipers. I replaced the wipers and no better, I brought the wipers back and tried a different brand, same thing.
> 
> I have a friend who does commercial glass and that is what he said.
> So I replaced the windshield.
> ...


 
That's nuts. You should have just cleaned the window with something more aggressive or even a new coat of rain-x. It was probably just coated in oil from following some yahoo with a leaky rear main.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Wd-40 is not a penetrating oil,or a lube. It is a water dispersant and it works great for that.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 18, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> That's nuts. You should have just cleaned the window with something more aggressive or even a new coat of rain-x. It was probably just coated in oil from following some yahoo with a leaky rear main.



I used vineagar and it didn't help.


----------

